# Canon EF 24-70 f/2.8L Sale Price



## pwp (Nov 22, 2011)

http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/11/er/
Canon EF 24-70 f/2.8L Sale Price & rebate...

Please let this be an early indicator that this lens is in run-out.

Just about every Canon shooter on the planet is looking forward to the refreshed 24-70 f/2.8 more than a personal visit from Santa.

Paul Wright


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 22, 2011)

Any replacement will be about $2K. The new price was about $950 three years ago. I bought one and promptly took it back.


----------



## pwp (Nov 22, 2011)

I went through three copies before giving up on the 24-70mmL f/2.8. Awful! 

Yes, I know that very good copies exist but none came my way. I'll happily pay $2K if the new lens delivers.

The work done in this mm range is now covered by two primes, a 24mm f1.4L II, a surprisingly good Sigma 50mm f/1.4 and a brilliant copy of the 24-105mm F/4is. Still I'd prefer a lighter bag with a stellar 24-70mm F/2.8 doing the work of the three current lenses. The primes are keepers for when they're needed, but for most jobs, give me a good bright zoom any day.

Paul Wright


----------



## Old Shooter (Nov 22, 2011)

pwp said:


> Just about every Canon shooter on the planet is looking forward to the refreshed 24-70 f/2.8 more than a personal visit from Santa.



That's the truth! It's on my Wish List!


----------



## handsomerob (Nov 22, 2011)

$2K sounds about right.


----------



## Jettatore (Nov 22, 2011)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Any replacement will be about $2K. The new price was about $950 three years ago. I bought one and promptly took it back.



Understood but $950 was worth a decent bit more three years ago.

I have a good copy of this lens, I bought it about a year ago new before prices went up. My copy is from a newer production batch. I guess I'm just lucky?


----------



## DCMoney (Nov 22, 2011)

Figures price would drop I just bought one from B&H not even two weeks ago...

EDIT: B&H refunded the difference!


----------



## handsomerob (Nov 22, 2011)

DCMoney said:


> Figures price would drop I just bought one from B&H not even two weeks ago...
> 
> EDIT: *B&H refunded the difference!*



Nice! Didn't know they do that.


----------



## meauounji (Nov 22, 2011)

bizarrely, if you do a search for the lens at B&H, I come up with 1,299, but if I follow the link in the post it's 1199. I have no idea why that is. 

Anyway, *I* picked one up . Good price in the current market and I was eyeing one for a while in the used market anyway.


----------



## whaleofatime (Nov 22, 2011)

Can now say I officially own an "L" lense!! ;D Can't wait to get it!
Is there a rebate on this lense? Or is the rebate already added to the savings to make the cost $1199.99.

Edit: Nevermind I figured out the rebate deal. It is built into the savings as an instant $100 rebate.


pwp said:


> http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/11/er/
> Canon EF 24-70 f/2.8L Sale Price & rebate...
> 
> Please let this be an early indicator that this lens is in run-out.
> ...


----------



## DCMoney (Nov 22, 2011)

handsomerob said:


> DCMoney said:
> 
> 
> > Figures price would drop I just bought one from B&H not even two weeks ago...
> ...



I figured if they didn't I would just RMA the one I bought 10 days ago and buy another at the 1199 price... Yeah it's a bitch move but I like to save money. Hell its in my name!

I usually buy everything from Amazon but after this I'll be buying all my camera equipment from B&H especially the 70-200 f/2.8L II I plan on buying in a week or two.



whaleofatime said:


> Can now say I officially own an "L" lense!! ;D Can't wait to get it!
> Is there a rebate on this lense? Or is the rebate already added to the savings to make the cost $1199.99.
> 
> Edit: Nevermind I figured out the rebate deal. It is built into the savings as an instant $100 rebate.
> ...



Your going to love it I upgraded from an 18-200 f/3.5-5.6 to the 24-70 f/2.8L and the build quality, IQ, autofocus is greater than I ever imagined. Wish I knew how great good glass really is years ago.


----------



## DavidM (Nov 23, 2011)

i find the best place to buy thats not shady and is reliable is b&h


----------



## Old Shooter (Nov 24, 2011)

DavidM said:


> i find the best place to buy thats not shady and is reliable is b&h



+1 I've been dealing with them for over 20 years... Not the cheapest place you'll find; but they are very helpful, reliable, and honest...


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 24, 2011)

pwp said:


> I went through three copies before giving up on the 24-70mmL f/2.8. Awful!
> 
> Yes, I know that very good copies exist but none came my way. I'll happily pay $2K if the new lens delivers.
> 
> ...



It's more often than not, the camera body and not the lens that's off.


----------



## Isaac (Nov 24, 2011)

Canon Rumors said:


> pwp said:
> 
> 
> > I went through three copies before giving up on the 24-70mmL f/2.8. Awful!
> ...



I agree 100%, check the camera body well before jumping to conclusions about the lens.


----------



## pwp (Nov 24, 2011)

Isaac said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > pwp said:
> ...



Thank you, yes, I was aware of this. It is my enduring good fortune to live 10 minutes drive from our regional CPS where I am a Gold Member. Tests, repairs and calibrations were done on lenses & bodies ad nauseum. It was just breathtaking bad luck that my three copies of the 24-70 f/2.8 were lemons. I have to say in spite of the outcomes, Canon CPS were very good about it.

Typically there would be a zone of very soft focus across 20% of the frame, right in the plane that is in focus. So for example if you did the "brick wall" test with everything perfectly squared up, there would be a soft "band" through the frame. Punishing and professionally unusable. Think group shots...

My other eight Canon lenses are all perfect matches with my four current working bodies. Trust me...it was the lenses. 

Do a search or read older threads. For the fortunate few there are positive experiences, but the prevailing reality is that 24-70 f/2.8 has been an irritating disappointment to plenty of photographers. 

Paul Wright


----------



## divinephotos (Nov 28, 2011)

I live in the UK and unfortunately the prices you guys can get the 24-70mm for (from B&H) is not something we have the luxury of over here. I was kinda hoping there would be a worldwide price drop but nothing as of yet over here.

Do you guys honestly think we will see a new version of the 24-70mm?
I have the 24-105 and I think its great but I really want the DOF from the 24-70.

What do you guys think? Should I wait as I don't desperately need it right now?


----------



## Isaac (Dec 1, 2011)

Old Shooter said:


> DavidM said:
> 
> 
> > i find the best place to buy thats not shady and is reliable is b&h
> ...



100%. I buy pretty much all my stuff from B&H, their customer service and support is great. Additionally there's that great walk-away feeling after buying anything from them.


----------

